# Top Ten Cities in Africa



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

What are the top ten cities in Africa , that you would want to visit(or have visited). One being the best.

1-Cairo
2-Algiers
3-Dakar
4-Johannesburg
5-Tunis
6-Nairobi
7-Marrakech
8-Tripoli
9-Abuja
10-Ceuta


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

*OUT OF AFRICA *

In this order: 

El Cairo (Egypt)
Capetown (South Africa) 
Marrakech (Morocco)
Asmara (Eritrea)
Essaouira (Morocco)
Johannesburg (South Africa) 
Mombasa (Kenia)
Alexandria (Egypt)
Melilla (Spain)
Ceuta (Spain)

I am sorry Mikou for not voting any Algerian cities but unfortunately I didn´t visit your country yet although Algiers, Oran, Constantine or Tamanrasset seems to be very interesting to me. Nice thread :cheers:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Spainiswonderful said:


> In this order:
> 
> El Cairo (Egypt)
> Capetown (South Africa)
> ...


no problem  ! but I say the cities *that you would want to visit*(or have visited)


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Mikou said:


> no problem  ! but I say the cities *that you would want to visit*(or have visited)


Oh I see, in that case I can´t wait to visit soon at least these Algerian cities:

Constantine, which looks beautiful in pictures overlooking the spectacular Rhumel Gorge, 
Oran,
Algiers 
Annaba
Tlemcen
And in the Sahara, Ghardaïa and Tamanrasset


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Spainiswonderful said:


> Oh I see, in that case I can´t wait to visit soon at least these Algerian cities:
> 
> Constantine, which looks beautiful in pictures overlooking the spectacular Rhumel Gorge,
> Oran,
> ...


The Algerian can't wait to welcome you


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never been to the continent so far so I must make a list of the cities I'd like to visit most.

1) Cape Town (RSA)
2) Plettenberg Bay (RSA)
3) Stellenbosch (RSA)
4) Sandton (RSA)
5) Windhoek (Namibia)
6) Tanger (Morocco)
7) George (RSA)
8) Kumasi (Ghana)
9) Santa Maria (Sal- Cape Verde)
10. Franschoek (RSA)


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I've never been to the continent so far so I must make a list of the cities I'd like to visit most.
> *
> 1) Cape Town (RSA)
> 2) Plettenberg Bay (RSA)
> ...


Wow , u seem to be fascinated by South Africa


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^^

Yes, I find the country to be very interesting. 

Since the thread starter is from northern Africa and 9/10 cities of my list are located in sub-Saharan Africa, here is my list for the north (sorry, no city in Algeria- I simply don't know much about the country since it's not so touristic):

1) Tanger (Morocco)
2) Cairo/Giza (Egypt)
3) Port el Kantaoui (Tunisia)
4) Luxor (Egypt)
5) El Quseir (Egypt)
6) Midoun (Tunisia)
7) Marrakech (Morocco)
8) Fez (Morocco)
9) Alexandria (Egypt)
10) Casablanca (Morocco)


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Abuja, Nigeria
2. Lagos, Nigeria
3. Abidjan, Ivory Coast
4. Casablanca, Morocco
5. Cape town, South africa
6. Algiers, Algeria
7. Nairobi, Kenya
8. Cairo Egypt 
9. Johannesburg, South Africa
10. Luanda, Angola


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, I find the country to be very interesting.
> 
> ...


You are not obliged to choose Algeria


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

1. Cape Town (SA)
2. Marrakech (Morocco)
3. Cairo (Egypt)
4. Stone Town (Tanzania - Zanzibar)
5. Maputo (Mozambique)
6. Accra (Ghana)
7. Dakar (Senegal)
8. Swakopmund (Namibia)
9. Maun (Botswana)
10. Stellenbosch (SA)


----------



## Sebti (Apr 29, 2007)

- Fez (Morocco)
- Le Cap (SA)
- Marrakech (Morocco)
- Tunis (Tunisia)
- Cairo (Egypt)
- Rabat (Morocco)
- Sebta (Morocco)
- Algiers (Algeria)
- Durban (SA)
- Tangier (Morocco)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

1 Johannesburgh
2 Cairo
3 Capetown
4 Nairobi
5 Harare
6 Durban
7 Casablanca
8 Abidjan
9 Luanda
10 Windhoek


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

1. Tunis, Tunisia
2. Alexandria, Egypt
3. Cape Town, South Africa
4. Marrakech, Morocco
5. Maputo, Mozambique
6. Algiers, Algeria
7. Praia, Cape Verde
8. Sebta, Morocco
9. San Tomé, San Tomé and Prince
10. Luanda, Angola


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

1. Kaapstad, South Africa
2. Cairo, Egypt
3. Algiers, Algeria
4. Fez, Morocco
5. Pretoria, South Africa
6. Constantine, Algeria
7. Marrakech, Morocco
8. Alexandria, Egypt
9. Axum, Ethiopia
10. Victoria, Seychelles


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1. Casablanca
2. Alexandria
3. Marakech
4. Algiers
5. Capetown
6. Nairobi
7. Dar Es Salaam
8. Oran
9. Tunis
10.Addis Ababa


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

1. Constantine
2. Fez
3. Cape Town
4. Cairo
5. Marrakesh
6. Antananarivo
7. Asmara
8. Algiers
9. Oran
10. Timbuktou


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

1.marrakech(morocco)
2.Constantine(algeria)
3.luxor(egypt)
4.capetown(south africa)
5.tanger(morocco)
6.lagos(nigeria)
7.victoria(seychelle)
8.durban(south africa)
9.agadir(morocco)
10.cairo(egypt)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Casablanca (The only african city I can live in)
Tangier (I love this city)
Marrakech
Tunis
Cape Town
Algiers
Cairo
Dakar
Oualidiya
Mohammedia


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

The Oran banner made me want to visit that city :happy:


----------

